# Who said that?...



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Had a caract taken from my right eye on Tuesday what a weird experience!.. 

So question how long does it take in real life to settle down?, I am on 6 drops a day of eye gunk for two weeks then 4 drops a day for 2 weeks, then 1 drop for 3 weeks, stings like buggery (medical term) when drops go in..

Answers in big letters please.>


ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It should start to settle down within a few days, the drops will continue to sting for a month IMO.

Your vision will improve as he swelling in the eye goes down - that's what the drops help (they are also called "artificial tears" - _Unifluid_ is the name mine were (and still are having had surgery on February 16th).

I also had "_Tobradex_" drops which help keep the wound sterile and clean - it was not easy to see with one eye of course....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Had a caract taken from my right eye on Tuesday what a weird experience!..
> 
> So question how long does it take in real life to settle down?, I am on 6 drops a day of eye gunk for two weeks then 4 drops a day for 2 weeks, then 1 drop for 3 weeks, stings like buggery (medical term) when drops go in..
> 
> ...


Just noticed your sig Ray, nice one mate.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for pointing that out Kev, it gave me a good laugh. Mind you having met him I can say that I found him OK.Outrageous maybe even flamboyant, but certainly OK.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Thanks for pointing that out Kev, it gave me a good laugh. Mind you having met him I can say that I found him OK.Outrageous maybe even flamboyant, but certainly OK.


You talking about Ray or Eubank?:laugh:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Unfortunately Ray has not had the privilege of meeting me.>> Maybe one day.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ray, my two cataract opps done a week apart calmed down and I was able to drive in just 36 hours. Brilliant clarity and colours then.
But after a couple of months the clarity went and vision was kinda cloudy/hazey. So called surgeon who said might need lazer treatment and it was done the next week. Restored the clarity immediately so I could see to write the €100 cheque.

Ray.
p.s. got €70 back.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Does anyone know how bad the cataract has to be before you get a referral? One of my eyes has been slowly getting worse over the last 2-3 years. I can still see out of it, to some extent, but definately getting blurred. My optician doesn't seem in any hurry for me to get it fixed. I've even been in touch with a few clinics in other countries who seem happy for me to go for treatment, at a reasonable cost. Of coarse I'd rather have it done here on the NHS but----

Nick.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

In UK you can wait until your almost blind. Here in France it's done the next week and not expensive.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

You can have cataracts done at any stage, you just need a referral from your optician..

ray.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> You can have cataracts done at any stage, you just need a referral from your optician..
> 
> ray.


Maybe time to change my optician.

Nick.


----------

